# Look what the Easter Bunny Brought Me



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Caught on Sunday, picture doesn't do it justice.....guess is around 35-40lbs


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. Its nice to see some early flatheads showing up.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

They are on the move and running strong. We caught 5 total on frozen cut shad. Quality fish all above 15lbs with the biggest being shown. We caught very few channels which was definitely a reverse of what normally happens. Various depths but around 30' seemed to be our best bite. Water was around 57 degrees when we left.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the report! That is a very nice looking fish too. Congrats!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish! Whats the flow/levels like? Thiinkin bout goin down this weekend to bank fish. What size weights would u recomend to hold baits in place?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Joey209 said:


> Nice fish! Whats the flow/levels like? Thiinkin bout goin down this weekend to bank fish. What size weights would u recomend to hold baits in place?


River is below 27 ft here in Cincy. That is when I start drifting usually- so it will push my boat about .8 to 1.2 miles and hour so not too much current. I would still use 8 oz of weight to keep my baits in place depending on where you fish you might be able to get away with less.

Flatheads are definitely biting well and have been for the past few weeks. Lots of nice solid fish we have caught and I have seen others catch. They seem to be biting better than te blues right now....I think this weather have the fish a little messed up. I caught a 9 pound blue 2 weeks ago in a tournament that had spawning marks on it...beat up tail and marks on his head. Healthy as can be though. So they might be trying to get on the nest already.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Bro! Were gonna be up river a bit towards Ravenswood. Just tryin to get a general idea before we make a 2 hr drive


----------

